# Team Heresy takes gold!



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Yesterday, Jez and I took part in the aptly named 'Heresy' doubles tournament at the London Events Centre, and took gold!

3 games, 3 wins.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Well played. What no "Team Heresy" t shirts?


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Don't worry about it Humakt, There probably wearing the Team Heresy Thongs!
Congrats on the win, what armies were you using/playing.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

It was a 2000pt Doubles tourney - 1000 pts each. 

We took

Force 1 - Torealis

Captain - Stormbolter
Ven Dread - LC, ML, Tank Hunter, Smoke, Extra Armour
Ven Dread - LC, ML, Tank Hunter, Smoke, Extra Armour
5 Tactical Marines - Lascannon
5 Tactical Marines - Lascannon
Landspeeder Tornado
Landspeeder Tornado
Landspeeder Tornado
Predator Annihilator - 3 Lascannons

Force 2 - Jez

Librarium on Bike - VOT, FotA, Fist, Art Armour, Iron Halo
Inq - Liber Heresius
Callidus Assassain
5 Tactical Marines - Lascannon
5 Scouts - Missle Launcher
Landspeeder Tornado
Landspeeder Tornado
Pred Annihilator - LC, HB Sponsons
Pred Annihilator - LC, HB Sponsons


We went up against a full nid force with 2 Broodlords, a chaos + daemon list with a Bloodthirster and 3 Lash Princes and a full infantry marine list. Luckily we managed to dodge the 4 Monoliths and 4 Holotank Harlies.

All massacres.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Way to represent, guys.


----------



## The_One (May 9, 2008)

Congratulations guys!!!

Those look like solid lists you both used

Would love to read a battle rep. on the games


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

It's actually quite funny. We took an anti tank heavy list and ended up facing Nids, Daemons and Infantry Marines. We came up against 1 vehicle (a ven dread) in 3 games... :laugh:


----------



## Dreamseller (Nov 15, 2007)

nice one lads!


----------



## Marcus ! (Jun 1, 2008)

LOL, shame that nice friedly Marine armies command squad ran away . . . eh ?

:wink:

Was a good game, if i see you at the next one will be different.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Its a tourney. Why was it "friendly"?


----------



## Marcus ! (Jun 1, 2008)

Im only kidding, i addmitt we didnt have the most sorted list, the PH emperors children werent even mine lol, that was my 1st 3 games using them. Anyway, i learn a fair few tricks from you, especially making LOS corridors with tanks, it had never occured too me before.

Hopefully next time i can present more of a challenge.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Good job guys.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Way to rep, whooop whooop!


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations on the win to the both of you. 

Got a man/unit of the match?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

It's hard to say really. 

The Librarian was definatly the main man in the final game. Over the other two games i'd say it was a toss up between the 5 marauding speeders or the triple lascannon pred. It managed to take down a lot of terminators and really helped drop the Daemon Princes.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Well done guys. Glad to see it:victory:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Congrats guys. Great to see Heresy getting up there!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Well done guys. I hope more victories come your way.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Congratulations both of you on the win, and nice one for the advertising that the forum gets. Well done all round!

:chuffed on your behalf cyclops:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Way to go gents, congrats.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Great job as always.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Congrats gents!


----------



## Cinder (Apr 3, 2008)

Congrats on the win guys!:victory:


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Woot woot!!! Heresy FTW! 

:drinks: :drinks:


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Congrats on winning with your interesting lists. Wish I could have seen that play out.


----------



## Lore-Colten (Mar 28, 2008)

not meaning to be rude...but whos the one with his jaw looking like (thinks) yea..

calidus assasin..hmm,, i prefer evesor(inf, 12" charge?) but who cares, GRATS


----------



## Blood God (Apr 27, 2008)

Congratulations...thats right i took the time and effort to spell it out properly...Well done you two.


----------



## MandyLanthier (May 8, 2008)

Congrats Guys!


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

> calidus assasin..hmm,, i prefer evesor(inf, 12" charge?) but who cares, GRATS


Word in your ear and jump back > everything the eversor has.

Who needs a 12" charge when you can assault anything the turn you arrive?


----------



## Randell (Apr 4, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> Luckily we managed to dodge the 4 Monoliths and 4 Holotank Harlies.
> 
> All massacres.


Those Harlies absolutely massacred my and my sons IG/DA army, was on the crowded city table, so our las cannons/LR/Devastators never got LOS on the falcons before the harlies unloaded into our lines - massacred


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well done guys! You've done heresy proud!


----------



## Lore-Colten (Mar 28, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> Word in your ear and jump back > everything the eversor has.
> 
> Who needs a 12" charge when you can assault anything the turn you arrive?


the lure of a first turn charge+ 95 points makes the eversor quite desirible,(spelling..) and word in your ears isnt the greatest of abiliys, considiring that you can destory a raider on the first turn, but hey, your a better player then me, maybe your seeing shit im not *which is possible*


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

congrats guysk:

I think I recognise th staff member on the right.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Congratulations guys. I'd like to see the game where the librarian did lots.... Sound's like a hell of a character


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

Well Done peoples, Great start (I think it was the start.....) for Team Heresy's participation in tournements.
hmm that would have made so much more sense if I knew more about TH's recent history

Sniper


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

Well done TH for winning! What did we win?


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

A 40k tournament.


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

No in terms of a prize


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

pretty interesting lists. seems to be a lot of ass-cannon spam with some rather interesting elements such as the scouts and the annihilator

congrats on the win guys.


----------

